# SOM Guangzhou Plan Energy-Generating Skyscraper



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China skyscraper plan will generate energy *
22 February 2006
Professional Engineering

A skyscraper design that claims to produce more energy than it uses is trying to win a three-horse race for a corporate headquarters competition in Guangzhou in southern China. 

The designers of the 69-storey Pearl River Tower claim that the tower will raise the bar for sustainable design. Architect Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM) is planning to harvest wind and solar energy for the development in the subtropical port. Its design wants to direct and manage the region's often fierce winds so they become "invisible braces" that stiffen the tower. 

"This is a skyscraper for a new age," said Adrian Smith, consulting design partner at SOM. "Its sculpted facade will direct wind to a pair of openings on the building's mechanical floors. The travelling winds push turbines which generate energy for the building's heating, ventilation and air conditioning systems. These openings also relieve wind pressure on the face of the building." 

SOM claims energy consumption is reduced by maximising natural daylight, reducing solar gain in air conditioned spaces, retaining rainwater for grey-water usage and using the sun to heat the hot water supply. Stack venting, radiant slab cooling and caisson heat sinks work to chill the building. AC current is generated by solar collectors on the facade. 

SOM is also the architect for the Freedom Tower on the site of the World Trade Center in New York, which is due to open in 2010. 

However, the Freedom Tower will not use wind turbines like the Pearl River Tower following a design re-jig last year. This led to the abandoning of wind turbines for what will be the US's tallest building. It was decided the canopy of other skyscrapers would cause troublesome turbulence and limit efficiency.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Very interesting... any renderings?


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Future is coming :laugh:
We want renders :happy:


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

They're the new trend these days.

A tower being built here is trying things like a wave shaped ceiling to cut down on energy costs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

There was a thread about this a while back, in news and development I believe. I really hope this wins out of the three. It is fantastic that skyscrapers and general building designs are getting more and more enviromentally friendly. And it is even better to see a fast developing nation like China taking the lead somewhat in this. Really I would like to see the government step in an encourage this type of building.

And it looks fantastic aswell. :nod:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

That is the tower?


----------

